# What Makes A PFS A PFS?



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not sure if this has been specifically covered so please forgive me if it has. But I was wondering, when does a slingshot make the transition from a PFS into something else? It's come to my attention that my newest build that I called a PFS is actually larger than the original and I'm not sure what it is. I do not want to disrespect Dgui and his design. I am also very grateful he came up with the design because this style of shooter and shooting is my new favorite and I'm totally addicted. And if I'm being a wimp about it, just let me know and I'll move on. In the mean time, what constitutes a slingshot being a PFS?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

We've had this discussion before, and recently again on the Team PFS Facebook group. I'm not aware of any official definition, but the general concensus is that a PFS has short forks with a narrow gap just wide enough and deep enough for securing bands or tubes. It is of a size small enough to fit easily in one's pocket. I'm rather more flexible, and no disrespect to DGUI, think a bit of innovation and experimentation is a good thing. One avid user added, if you're not getting fork or hand hits, it's probably NOT a PFS...

I'd love to see a photo of your shooter.


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

You know, I got an invite to join and haven't made it over to Facebook lately. The shooter in question is a walnut build from a few days ago. I was very politely told that the size probably makes this more of a transition shooter and it got me thinking. Just to be clear there was no disrespect directed towards me in the comment and I'm actually happy it was brought up. I've always tried to take constructive criticism. 
Anyways, the measurements are 5in tall by 3.5in across the top of the forks with a fork gap just shy of 2cm. I know, I'm mixing Standard and Metric but sometimes it's easier for me. This is the largest "flip top" I've built so far but it just fits so goooood!


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

Oops, forgot the picture.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like a pfs to me


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I wouldn't take someone's criticism that seriously. It's a slingshot for griefs sake! It isn't that big an issue. If you like your shooter, don't let anyone with an anal retentive need to control, cause you any stress. Tell them thanks for their input, and you make your own choices.

I like your shooter! Call whatever you want...


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

I wasn't taking it TOO seriously. I also don't like to cause drama either. I was just curious.  By the way, PawPaw, you have made some beautiful shooters. This place is so inspiring! I'm going to try another build tomorrow this same style with either acacia or cedar. I have some of each so I may just flip a coin


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

That`s a PFS in my book...


----------



## fiskey81 (Oct 3, 2013)

i would definitely call that a pfs. Good work on it to. thats one heck of a nice looking shooter.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like a PFS (or PFS descendant) to me, too.

I would say that if the fork gap is too narrow to pass a marble and pouch without a fork hit, it might be a PFS.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Ash hit the nail on the head


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I would call it a PFS. That being said, I think you would need a pickle the size of a watermelon to stab it into to avoid any talks of overkill. Lol. Just kidding. Have fun with it!
Be well,
SF


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> If you're not getting fork or hand hits, it's probably NOT a PFS...


Because that's what everyone wants from a slingshot, fork and hand hits . . .


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Dgui's original PFS looked similar to a *P*ickle *F*ork, obviously hence the name. But I've noticed most of the newer versions are larger and bulkier than the original and more resemble a *P*igs *F*oot!! So anyway, whichever the size/design you still end up with a *PF*S.  Either that or a "Trotter" (pigs foot in Australian)


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

What am I doing wrong? I have an original PFS and have never had either hand or fork hit,let me work at it and I'll get back to you


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > If you're not getting fork or hand hits, it's probably NOT a PFS...
> ...


That was intended "tongue in cheek" for what it's worth.


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

I appreciate all the kind words. I left the acacia at home so it looks like cedar will be next. I've definitely gotten some fork hits so I guess I'm in the clear. I showed this one to my finds in NC this weekend and none of really believed it would shoot. So I pulled a 3/8 steel ball out of my pocket and nailed a can from about 25 ft. They are believers now.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > Pawpawsailor said:
> ...


If it was tongue in cheek you would have said

Iphs yooowr nothh gethhinguh forthka hiths, iths prababae nothh a paefthss (or something like that)


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hrawk said:
> ...


LGD : ) how funny! Thanks! I needed that good laugh...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > If you're not getting fork or hand hits, it's probably NOT a PFS...
> ...


If you are getting fork and hand hits, it is not the slingshot. It is the shooter. This world is rife with examples of people shooting over their knuckles with 3/4" steel and not hurting themselves. This is an established fact. If you are hungry, I mean hungry, not what canned goods do I have in the closet hungry, but really hungry. You will learn to shoot it, not whine about it.


----------

